# new pt in dermatology



## rocky46 (Jan 21, 2008)

A new pt came  to clinic

: * many irritated bumps  all over body especially on chest . one on the right leg hurts

O.  Multiple lesions of molluscum contagiosum, the  one on the right leg more infected though all of them are infected. Lesions are mostly on ant chest and neck. Examined with mother and grandparents. lateral chest and neck. Apprehensive youngster


A/P: I sprayed all the lesions on the chest - at least 10 large moluscum sprayed with a cryac unit and a larger one on the right leg.. No lymphadanopathy groin, neck or axillae . Had extensive discussion with family. I explained I wanted to dry he skin to cut down the spead of the M. virusto  . Benzoyl peroxide wash 5% b.i.d. Erythromycin suspension 200 mg per teaspoon, 240 cc one teaspoon b.i.d. for secondary infection. Goes to Dr.XX. I wrote to Dr XX
Return 4 weeks I explained that because of the incubation period of the  M. virus being up to six months I anticipate more lesions to develop.I did calm down his apprehension and he actually gave  "high 5"  before I left the room*.

What is the icd and cpt code for this case.
what E/m code will be used in this case.
Rakesh


----------



## cteel (Feb 10, 2008)

*Molluscum Contagiosum*



rocky46 said:


> A new pt came  to clinic
> 
> : * many irritated bumps  all over body especially on chest . one on the right leg hurts
> 
> ...



I would bill E/M 99201 (078.0)as the Medical Decision making is straightforward and problem focused. The CC is documented, as well as, the exam. In addition, as additional services were provided beyond that of the E/M I would also bill for the treatment fo Molluscum CPT 17110 (up to 14 lesions) using ICD-9 078.0  I hope this helps. Carolyn


----------



## jbagsic (Feb 19, 2008)

could it be procedure only? no additional e/m?


----------

